# Exception? Was für ein Fehler?



## rider (24. Aug 2009)

> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /serviceverwaltung/createServiceDefinition.jsp(21,16) #{..} is not allowed in template text
> org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.jspError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:40)
> org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.dispatch(ErrorDispatcher.java:407)
> org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.jspError(ErrorDispatcher.java:102)
> ...







Hier ist der Code der JSF - Seite

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>Finde Alle</title>
</head>
<body>

<f:view>
		<h:form id="selectForm">
			<h:dataTable id="findAllTabelle"
						value="#{smb.serviceDefinitionList}"
						var="servicedefinition"
						cellspacing="10"
						rendered="#{not empty smb.serviceDefinitionList}"
						binding = "#{smb.tabelleListServiceDefinition}">


					<h:column id="idSpalte">
						<f:facet name="header">
							ID
						</f:facet>
							#{servicedefinition.legacyServiceId}
					</h:column>	


					<h:column id="internalCategorySpalte">
						<f:facet name="header">
							Category
						</f:facet>
							#{servicedefinition.internalCategory}
					</h:column>
			</h:dataTable>
		</h:form>
</f:view>
</body>
</html>[/XML]


----------



## Svenni (24. Aug 2009)

rider hat gesagt.:


> [XML]
> 
> <h:column id="idSpalte">
> <f:facet name="header">
> ...



Hier steht nach den Facetten jeweils #{...}. Wahrscheinlich wolltest du hier nen hutputText haben oder?


----------



## rider (24. Aug 2009)

das ist doch eine DataTable!
Ich möchte 2 Spalten!

Wie hier dargestellt:

ID             |   getID
Category    |  getCategory


----------



## Svenni (24. Aug 2009)

Hier ist ein Beispiel, dann siehst du was ich meine:
h:dataTable - Java Server Faces (JSF)


----------

